

Successfully Ported Number to Google Voice - smikolay
http://www.mikolayczyk.com/2011/01/successfully-ported-number-to-google.html

======
sixtofour
> The advantage is that I am now not tied to any one mobile provider - if I
> decide to switch providers, I just hop online and redirect Voice to a new
> phone number, without having to tell anyone that I've made a change all my
> calls and texts still find their way to me.

We have that now, without Voice. I'm on my third provider and same number, and
I don't believe I was ever charged to port. If you're switching providers
anyway, they're happy to get you and they'll port free.

The author's specific scenario (abroad, US number) may be worth it for the
author. But the lack of support he also mentions gives me great pause; the
Google black monolith of support is well known.

~~~
smikolay
I agree, it works well for me. I'm abroad 11 months of the year. This setup
permits me to receive calls on a US number without paying international fees -
even better it is now the number that all my contacts already have.

Also, the porting option works too. Again, for me, being setup with google
voice means I can land in the US and see which provider will give me the
cheapest PAYG sim card for the next week, buy it and not have to maintain a
relationship (i.e. minimum balance, usage, or monthly bill) with them to keep
my number when I leave again.

I don't think it is for everyone, and you need to think if it's right for you.
Alot of the upside (voicemail transcription, etc) can be had without moving
your number. For those of you who do decide to go ahead with it, it's a fairy
easy process from my experience.

